# James Seaton Reid



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

James Seaton Reid, Irish Presbyterian (1798 -- 1851) was ordained in 1819, installed as minister at Carrickfergus in 1823, appointed Clerk of Synod in 1830, Professor of Church History in 1837 and Professor of Ecclesiastical and Civil History at the University of Glasgow in 1841. His _History of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland_, 3 vols., was completed in 1853.


----------

